# Moboot 0.3.8



## crawford69 (May 10, 2012)

Has anyone upgraded to Moboot 0.3.8? It is available from JC Sullins in his Testing folder.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, couple weeks ago, working fine


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

Working great here for a coupe of weeks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

